# San Diego Big 3



## hellshotrods (Feb 25, 2016)

SD Big 3 parts exchange swap this weekend.    Every year I find old bikes and parts there.


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Wish I could go.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 25, 2016)

Great swap. Used to go every year when we lived in SD, camped out all weekend, good times


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 25, 2016)

x


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 26, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> SD Big 3 parts exchange swap this weekend.    Every year I find old bikes and parts there.View attachment 289425




Never know what you will find


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 26, 2016)

I may have to make a trip to SD tomorrow!


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2016)

What was that to the left of the $1200 Elgin ??, a Indian!, cool 55 also! Orange Krate!


----------



## wolfmanradio (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 27, 2016)

wolfmanradio said:


>



Man I bet it's hard to make sharp turns with the truss rods on backwards haha


----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2016)

I have seen a lot of weird things on bikes but the backwards truss rods, looks like the fender on backwards too, still wana see better pics of that Indian.


----------

